# What can I do about this?



## Dany98

I decided to download Sibelius First on the AVID website. When I made my account, I accidentally put in a wrong email (a combination of my school email and my personal gmail). I downloaded Sibelius First before I noticed. Nothing happened when I downloaded it. When I click on order history and click on the purchase, it takes me to a page that says "the page could not be found." I checked my bank account and it shows that I already downloaded the program. I can't find it anywhere on my AVID account. Is this because I accidentally put in the wrong email? There isn't an option to change my email in the AVID account. Someone please help!


----------



## Krummhorn

I have to ask the obvious, but have you attempted to contact AVID via their "contact us" page?

Possibly you can ask for help with your bank - like stop payment order. If you paid via credit card (or a debit/credit card linked to your bank account) you probably have some protection rights on purchases dependent on where one lives.

There might be the possibility that only their admins can alter email addresses. The order 'history' will most likely only link with the email address that was used to register on the site.


----------

